# Got flashed. 39 in a 30. Who's done speed awareness course?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Got flashed. 39 in a 30. Who's done speed awareness course?

How long does it take and does it allow you to avoid points and/or fine?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

You avoid the points but have to pay to do the course. Additional £50 on top of the fine I believe. Lasts all day and involves watching a lot of videos of accidents and listening to stories of people injured or lost people to accidents


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not done it, but 2 guys at work have.

They both reckoned worst bit was smiling through gritted teeth whilst listening to right nimby banging on all day. One guy was asked to leave the course as he told the guy what a load of bollocks he was sprouting

Hope you get offered it, and avoid points. Good luck


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gorilla :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rich you bad boy.........ok here's what you do on the course m8

they have a set agenda to go through and a set time line for starting and finishing ok! so they will try to engage you into conversation and participation throughout the day. at first be the grey man and only answer when asked, then get involved a bit more and more. after lunch you go hell for leather in questions stories of driving etc etc and he will then be trying to keep you quiet so he can finish all of the syllabus he has to. mine was stated as finishing at 3.45pm and at about 3.20pm he was going like the wind was behind him and i kept asking Q's when he stated there was about an hours worth to get finished still. so i told him err no there is 25 mins worth left as that is what my paperwork says and that is what i am doing. if he wanted me past that time my fee is £20 a minute take it or leave it...........we all left with on time and he had to sign to say we had fully attended and participated :roll: the hate in that mans eyes towards me was a picture m8


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The problem is the attendees will be a mixture of flagrant speeders who should consider themselves lucky to be getting the option of the course, and minor offenders who are just a little over the limit and have been unfortunate to get caught. If you're in the latter group, then it's going to be tedious listening to some holier - than- thou preacher banging on about stuff experienced drivers should be only too well aware of.

You're going to get patronised for a few hours unless you want to refuse the course and accept the points.


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Courses are different in different areas, just done one in Lincoln,half day no videos to watch but they pick you out and ask you questions so you can't sit at the back and fall asleep which I was hoping to do.
£90 but no points, get caught again in 3 years and no course offered its £60 and 3 points


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If it's recorded that you did the course, do you have to tell insurance co?


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> If it's recorded that you did the course, do you have to tell insurance co?


No


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

arvelb said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > If it's recorded that you did the course, do you have to tell insurance co?
> ...


Quite a few insurance companies are asking now if you have done the course! I know admiral asked me, and you do have to tell them - I checked


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

davectr said:


> arvelb said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Yes- if asked tell them , did notice 1 comparison site asked the question but not sure if makes a diff to premium or not??


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Speed awareness course??

I think you need to be tarred and feathered!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny enough i just did 1 yesterday just show you the dangers of speeding and the extra braking distance.

Apparently driving at 33mpg instead of stopping just in front of a child you will still be doing 11mpg when you hit them. Based on a set distant obviouslly. Just try to shock everyone into slowing down etc.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Speed awareness course??
> 
> I think you need to be tarred and feathered!


Is that some quaint London expression for 'thanked and showered with gifts'?!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Basscube said:


> Funny enough i just did 1 yesterday just show you the dangers of speeding and the extra braking distance.
> 
> Apparently driving at 33mpg instead of stopping just in front of a child you will still be doing 11mpg when you hit them. Based on a set distant obviouslly. Just try to shock everyone into slowing down etc.


On the other hand, if you'd have been doing 35 mph, you'd have passed the spot where they leapt into the road before they jumped.

Agree we need speed limits, but aren't most car / pedestrian incidents caused by the pedestrian stepping off he pavement into the road without looking or thinking.?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes I know but they make us sit there and participate and listen to their speel


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Agree we need speed limits, but aren't most car / pedestrian incidents caused by the pedestrian stepping off he pavement into the road without looking or thinking.?


Exactly, and by doing 30mph, you're less likely to kill someone who steps into the road without looking or thinking. Which, I'm sure we'd all agree, is better than killing them - regardless of who would be at fault.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Agree we need speed limits, but aren't most car / pedestrian incidents caused by the pedestrian stepping off he pavement into the road without looking or thinking.?
> ...


agreed spandy...........end of day we should all anticipate possible outcomes when driving in town or on country roads. if you see a bunch of kids or a pram pusher on the phone then you need to anticipate what they could do not will do and be safer.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Exactly but sometimes think can happen that are unexpected lol. Just don't take any unnecessary risks and you should be fine


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

We have to go by published stopping distances, its what the rest is caculated on.

Most drivers have no idea of stopping distances, and a large number state that 40 in a 30 is not a real issue.

Based on the published stopping distance, we know that at 30mph the car stops in dry conditions at 75 feet and at 40mph 120 feet, what many accept is that if travelling at 40mph and a pedestrian steps out 75 foot away, then by the numbers they will hit them, when asked how fast the will be travelling at the 75 foot mark, most answers come in around the 10 to 15 mph range, so pedestrian will be banged up but living, most are quite shocked to find that they will still be travelling at 30 mph, and now the pedestrian will probably be dead.

Now I know there are a million variables in real world braking, temperature, surface, tyres, braking system etc etc, so its not one size fits all, and I am not moralising here at all, but I would suggest most of us would probably not think much to 40 over 30, and in most modern cars it really does not feel a lot different. But in some cases it really is the difference between life and death.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How accurate do you think those stopping distances are in modern cars? As surely they haven't changed inline with modern cars.

I reckon my VX stops in 2 car lengths max from 30mph lol


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Agree we need speed limits, but aren't most car / pedestrian incidents caused by the pedestrian stepping off he pavement into the road without looking or thinking.?
> ...


Agree, I slow down if I see a kid on the pavement automatically. Partly as I also ride a bike and expect everyone to try and get me. 
Can't agree with these 20 mph limits. See the sense at school hours, but at 5 in the morning, pointless.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hark said:


> How accurate do you think those stopping distances are in modern cars? As surely they haven't changed inline with modern cars.
> 
> I reckon my VX stops in 2 car lengths max from 30mph lol


Exactly the point I was getting at, too many variables for one size fits all.

So it probably can stop in 2 or so car lengths, but you still have a think and reaction time and during that time
you have covered ground that needs to be added to the braking time, the faster you go, the reaction time does not get quicker, but you cover more distance before you start braking, and thats one thing that has not changed ever since they first published braking distances.

So at 30mph you have covered 44 feet in 1 second, so in a TT thats about 3 car lengths, so total stopping distance with a reaction of 1 sec is approx 5 car lengths or 70 feet.

Alert drivers will react slightly quicker, the twat twiddling with his IPhone, will take a lot longer.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it is now acceptable to run owld folks over as there are so many of the firkers these days :roll:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

how many drivers can accurately estimate how far 75 feet is. jeez i know some that could not figure it out even with a tape measure.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bluush said:


> how many drivers can accurately estimate how far 75 feet is. jeez i know some that could not figure it out even with a tape measure.


I have no idea how far 75ft is. I could probably have a good guess at 23m though.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Best check the web.....

3mths ago you wouldn't get the option as the speed you were doing is excessive and out of the 'course' limits!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hardrhino said:


> Best check the web.....
> 
> 3mths ago you wouldn't get the option as the speed you were doing is excessive and out of the 'course' limits!


ACPO guidelines changed in 2011, speed +10% + 9 mph. So in a 30 thats 43


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Best check the web.....
> ...


Not according to my points last year.

63 in a 50 no option of course!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hardrhino said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrhino said:
> ...


I think about 37 of 43 police forces signed up for this tolerance limit to be eligible for a speed awareness course, so you were probably in the wrong place.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Probably not an issue but when my dad got caught he had the option of the course but you have to do it local to the area in which you were speeding. So he had to take a day off work, drive to postmouth (from south london) and put up with the tediousness of the course as well as lose a days wages. Not the best outcome at all


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

mstew said:


> Probably not an issue but when my dad got caught he had the option of the course but you have to do it local to the area in which you were speeding. So he had to take a day off work, drive to postmouth (from south london) and put up with the tediousness of the course as well as lose a days wages. Not the best outcome at all


I didn't. I was in Wales when I was caught and attended a course in Shropshire.

The course wasn't tedious either, it was quite enjoyable to be honest, a nice little refresher for the things we all forget. I think it must vary from place to place.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mstew said:


> Probably not an issue but when my dad got caught he had the option of the course but you have to do it local to the area in which you were speeding. So he had to take a day off work, drive to postmouth (from south london) and put up with the tediousness of the course as well as lose a days wages. Not the best outcome at all


He didn't have to to do that at all. He could have taken the points.

As for the course, it's only tedious if you think you know everything. My brother in law did it and it's completely changed the way he drives.


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wouldn't it be far easier to just not speed?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

carpet3 said:


> Wouldn't it be far easier to just not speed?


Touche :roll:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Basscube said:


> carpet3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be far easier to just not speed?
> ...


Hmmm, taking the 'Holier than thou' stance eh? :wink:

I'm sure we all chance our arm once in a while when there are no cameras as far as the eye can see. Even if it's to listen to the roar of our fancy exhaust system (in your sig) or to try out our grooved and drilled discs (also in your sig) to see if they work efficiantly perhaps? 

I mean no offence - you're both probably right, but you both own performance cars that can exceed (on a good day) the limit of 40 mph. I'm sure temptation has got the better of you maybe? Just once?

Rich, (who is a bit of a twat I grant you  ) got caught. :lol:

And I hope he burns in the Fires Of Hell for his deeds! [smiley=smash.gif] 

What news Rich? 
Received the 'brown envelope of death' yet? 

Hope they go easy on you in the cells. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Rich, (who is a bit of a twat I grant you  ) got caught. :lol:
> 
> And I hope he burns in the Fires Of Hell for his deeds! [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> ...


Helmet! :lol: :lol:

I have the offer of the course and 21 days to book it so I'm gonna take it. I'm not sure it will modify my driving habits like passing my motorcycle test did years ago (that really is an eye-opener) but hey, I'll keep an open mind...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, (who is a bit of a twat I grant you  ) got caught. :lol:
> ...


Agree with last point. Passing my bike test (way back) had the biggest impact on how I drive. Also did a police bike safe course, and that was also a major factor on changing my habits


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Kell said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not an issue but when my dad got caught he had the option of the course but you have to do it local to the area in which you were speeding. So he had to take a day off work, drive to postmouth (from south london) and put up with the tediousness of the course as well as lose a days wages. Not the best outcome at all
> ...


Probably but the choice wan't mine so can't comment on that half lol. They didn't give him the option though, or I'm sure he would have done it closer to home... hmm oh well, done now.


----------



## winceyette (Jun 28, 2013)

I did a speed awareness last year and found it boring and I knew everything what the guy was saying. I was surprised and shocked by how little other people knew of the rules of the road! It definitely made me more aware of other road users! I'd rather do the course than take more points

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

Did the course in Preston, was excellent, the tutors were good fun, I learnt something and now drive better for it. Seems to be the right way forward to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

